# April winner



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well deserved! That is a great picture.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Love it !! :bowl:


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Congrats - that's an awesome photo.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Love that picture!!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Hands down my favorite!!!! :dblthumb2

Congratulations Ljilly 28 - that's one muddy pup!!

Pete


----------



## GoldenDreams (Dec 17, 2009)

So cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Congrats. Great picture !


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulation !!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Congratulations! Well deserved!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to Tally and Jill!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS- LOVE the picture!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

That is such a great photo of Tally! He sure was having fun, wasn't he?


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Congratulations, Jill, although I'm glad that you were the winner & the one who had to clean up one DIRTY dog!:doh:


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulations Jill


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations! Great picture!


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

*Congratulations...a perfect winner..:You_Rock_*


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks, everyone! Silly Tally even gets mud in the grooves of his tongue and around his eyes like a raccoon because he plops his ball in the worst puddle he can find, and then plunges his whole head in after it.


----------

